# Good Outcome For Stray Kitty



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

We had a stray cat show up 3 days ago. Have no idea where it came from. It didn't have a tag, but one thing we noticed was, it looked quite sickly. We put out food and water for it, and watched from a distance, but it didn't eat or drink ( that we know of). So we used an old cat carrier that we had stored in the shed, put it in it, and went to the vet.

For one thing, it looked like it had been in a fight. Nothing bloodied, but it looked like part of his ear was bitten off. Plus it had mange, ear mites, and bad eyes. The vet said that the cat had an upper respiratory infection and needed a shot and some antibiotics. The vet also said that it needed to be confined to a warm area so it can have a chance to get better. As soon as we heard that, my husband and I looked at each other as to how we were going to do that. It absolutely was not going to come into the house where our cats live. No way were we going to take a chance on our precious cats possibly getting sick. We thought about keeping it confined in the garage, but then also thought about the other stray cats that we feed. We didn't want them to get sickly as well. The only option that we had was to leave the cat there for care, and pick it up when it was well. Neither one of us wanted to do that though because that in itself would cost a lot of money. 

So as we were talking about that, the vet tech came back into the room and overheard us talking. We were telling him a little earlier about the cat being a stray and had shown up 3 days ago. He said that he would be willing to take over the care of the cat if we didn't want it, and the cat would then be his. 

I could not---absolutely could not--- believe what I was hearing! It was a Godsend for us, and for the stray as well. Not only would we not have to worry about how to take care of the kitty, but someone would actually take on the care and give the stray the best possible chance of getting well. What wonderful luck, and a great outcome for this kitty! 

Then we went home. Hubby was the only one who handled the cat, so as soon as we got home, he took a hot shower, and we disinfected the old cat carrier. I even made sure that he didn't touch anything in the house until he was thoroughly clean.

Now all is well---for everyone. It was a good day!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Wonderful turn of events for the cat. Expert medical treatment AND a home afterwards?! That good fortune would never have happened if you hadn't been caring enough to bundle it off to the vets, instead of shooing it away as many would have done. I love happy endings


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Thanks. Speaking of shooing away, since we live out in the country ( now 14 yrs), there are a lot of strays that come around. We are already feeding and sheltering 3 strays and will take them in to the vet if they get sick. But, you know, there's got to be a stopping point somewhere along the line. Especially since this Summer, I've promised my husband that I wouldn't put out any food for anymore strays that come along. We feed OUR strays in the garage and lock up the garage at night, so that defuses a lot of extra strays coming around eating the food that is put out for the others. So when this one came around the other day, my first thought was to shoo it away, that is, until I got a better look at it. With it being obviously sick, I knew we had to help it. I'm glad we did. Anyone who has a love for cats would have done the same.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish I had the sense to stop feeding strays (by accident, of course. lol)

But, then I wouldn't have met this new cat and her kitten that is now in isolation in my master bathroom - with names and all. *sigh*

What happened? I keep telling them that I am not a cat person, but I just love the Mama cat, now named Cameo for the neat little copper spot on her throat (tortie kitty) and her matching kitten my DD named Mischief. 

Will I ever learn???


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> I wish I had the sense to stop feeding strays (by accident, of course. lol)
> 
> But, then I wouldn't have met this new cat and her kitten that is now in isolation in my master bathroom - with names and all. *sigh*
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, that's so sweet!! I love their names, and I love that they have found a nice warm place to stay. 

You ask "will I ever learn"?. The answer is, probably not, lol. These little sweethearts come into our lives, and when they do, our lives are then changed forever. A person can just keep trying to tell themselves that they're not a cat person. But as soon as those precious souls look at you with their big beautiful eyes, you know right then that you're hooked, whether you want to be or not. Hey, when it's meant to be, IT'S MEANT TO BE! 

BTW, I know all about when something is 'meant to be'. That's how I found Mandee. Born in 1995, found her in Jan 1996 outside in the cold, in a town that I hardly ever went to. Everything that day had clicked together so perfectly, and it really was 'meant to be' that we found each other. Never having to live outside ever again, Mandee turned out to be my precious baby girl who I loved so dearly, and would go to the ends of this Earth for. She passed away last year at the age of almost 19. She was my heart cat, and I miss her every day.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my! What a lucky cat. And lucky you. That would have been risky business bring that cat around your cats. Now he will get well and live happily ever after. You did a good thing taking him in to the vet's. And the vet tech keeping him is just the magic you and the kitty needed. Fantastic!!!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

That's a wonderful story! Such a happy ending.

I have a cat rescue story as well:

My sister and her husband were traveling and saw a small cat on the side of the highway. She was darting between cars and clearly terrified, so they caught her and took her to the shelter to check for a microchip. No luck, and they couldn't bear to leave her there so they took her home. Their housecat, Luna, hated the new cat, and dashed any hopes of them becoming a two cat family.

While waiting for a spot in a no-kill rescue to open up, they realized the cat was pregnant. All shelters and rescues around there do gavid spays, so they decided to keep the cat until she gave birth. There are now four sweet little kittens and momma cat (still a kitten herself at 5 months old) living in their bedroom while their original cat roams the house. They've got homes for all of them, and they go home in a few weeks


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Coldbrew said:


> That's a wonderful story! Such a happy ending.
> 
> I have a cat rescue story as well:
> 
> ...



Wow, what a wonderful heartwarming story! Thanks for sharing! 

We're lucky that all of our cats get along very nicely. Gracie is 9 now, Lacie is 5, and Abby, ( our little naughty girl) is 3. Of course Gracie isn't into playing around anymore, and she sometimes has to hiss at Abby if she gets too rambunctious with her, but we're lucky that they all live pretty much in harmony. I believe in having indoor only cats, so my cats never go outside. 

Then of course we feed and shelter the 3 strays. They come and go as they please, but usually they sleep in our garage every night.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh my! What a lucky cat. And lucky you. That would have been risky business bring that cat around your cats. Now he will get well and live happily ever after. You did a good thing taking him in to the vet's. And the vet tech keeping him is just the magic you and the kitty needed. Fantastic!!!


Thanks.  We were really nervous there for a while because we didn't know how it was going to work out, and having a sick cat come into our home where our cats live was not going to be an option, period. 
This was one of those, 'it was meant to be' stories, where everything turned out just perfectly.


----------

